# Looped Rubber Band Question



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey All!

Well last night I was doing my rutine Youtube check to see what if any new slingshot videos are available. Well I see that Nathan Masters at Simple Shot made a new video about looped office rubber bands (great video as always Nathan!!). I have actually seen and read about office rubber bands as slingshot bands before, but I never understood how they are looped. Nathan did a great job of explaining it and now of course I want to try it for myself.

Now I am going to ask the question and I'm sure it's been asked before...I know the search function...hey what can I say, I'm accustom to the internet and have grown very lazy...LOL!!! Plus maybe others were wondering so I'll start it as a new post.

So anyway my question...couldn't you make tapered bands with looped office rubber bands? Nathan did three rubber bands per looped section. I'm wondering if you did like a tapered set where you start with maybe 4-5 bands for the first loop, 3-4 for the second and say 2 for the last. Would that create the same advantages as say tapered TBG? Has anyone done this before? If yes...positive or negative results?

Thanks in advance for any responses!!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

yeah you can start with 3 bands next 2 bands the 1 band,,,using all 3 bands in a 4 row set up is pretty strong pull..yet great hitting power

you could just go 2 bands 2 bands 2 bands per side....just depends if you want too shoot soft or hard......or all 1 band 1 band 1 band...

so you will just have to work with it too see how you like it set up.....I have used office bands...,,for just easy can shoot or target ~~~2 bands 2 bands 1 band

per side....Best too ya my friend

~AKAOldmiser

PS also called chain bands


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ive done #64 rubber bands in a 3X3X2 configuration many times.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys!! Like OldMiser said....guess the best way to find out is to experiment with it myself!

As with a lot about the slingshot hobby half the fun is experimenting! And this I shall do. I guess I posted this to see what experiences others have had with a tapered rubber band setups...and I got some answers! 

I love shooting the little .177 cal. bb's. Cheap, with the right bands can pack a serious punch and I don't worry about a catch box or losing them (again cheap!). So I got to thinking on the same thought of cheapness...how cool would it be if I could make some nice bands for bb shooting basically for free! Also I can try bigger tapered bands to handle 1/4-3/8" steel.

Now the best part for me...I work in a huge cube farm. I have some good connections with the mailroom ladies...time for me to start aquiring some free band material!!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

even if you had to go buy some what a pkg is like 3 bucks...OM


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I've also been making mini pouches to shoot BBs out of. I use a slit to feed the band through, then flip that over

























These bands I have also bound to one of the Marksman 'over the wrist' rocket slings....That's a lot of fun.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Toolshed! Scored my first batch of rubber bands!  I'm sure not the best quality but for free...what the heck!


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Well I guess I'll do a follow-up on this. First off, as in Nathan's video...pre stretch your rubber bands! First one I looped, didn't pre test, and sure enough at slight tension a band snapped on me! Pre tested before I made another set and no issues! Also I measured them and they have a 4 to 1 stretch factor.

As you can see I did a band set with loops of 3-2-1 rubber bands. Why this way, just wanted to try it. I definety need to practice making better loop knots but it works. Next I realized I did not have a pouch for shooting bb's. Got out what's left of an old pouch making leather shoe and cut out a pouch. Thick leather and not the best material for slingshots, but again it works. Strung it up on an old HDPE derringer fame I had laying around and began shooting.

I live in a small apartment. My shooting distance is just shy of 25'. I shoot at a plastic milk jug cap hanging in front of my catch box. First few shots I was all over the place! Never chronied it, but the lack of a "thud" noise, I knew there wasn't much power. I took my time, focused and sure enough I hit the milk jug cap at 25'! Wow!!! After many more shots I managed to hit it a few more times. Not nearly as consistent as some of my favorite flat band setups, but for office rubber bands...wow!! Last night was some of the most challenging, yet enjoyable shooting I have done in awhile!!

So onto the pics. I didn't have anything to make tabs so I just wrapped the bands to the forks (I think tabs would not only work better, but look much better). Still need to refine it and next I'm going to do a 2-2-1 set (the third rubber band on the first loop was too much) but for some free office bands...heck yeah they work!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

well your getting the idea of it now..yup you need tabs my friend..Keep at it as you shoot you will get better with those bands

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Just downloaded the Alliance rubber band size chart from their site. The orange band you see is the 117B size 7" X 1/8th inch.

I've been flinging BBs with the bands and out to 20 meters they do quite nicely. Haven't really gone past that yet but I may try this weekend.

I'm building myself a catchbox/frame I can put in the basement and shoot at night.


----------

